# pretty long article in a German magazine



## Cookie_victoria (May 12, 2016)

Hi, if anyone here happens to speak German, there is a pretty extensive article about DPD in the magazine "Gehirn und Geist" this month. It talks about possible causes, involved regions of the brain, treatment options etc. It quotes several studies and apparently the journalist has also talked to Dr. Sierra who used to work in the London DPD clinic. I hope this will be one further step in raising awareness.

http://www.spektrum.de/magazin/depersonalisation-gefangen-in-der-unwirklichkeit/1435072


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

would you be kind enough to translate it for us please?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I can speak german. The problem is that it's not the full version of the article. The extract doesn't say anything of interest that we don't already know.

Maybe in some months I will use interlending to get the full version. Then I will tell you if something of interest is in this article.


----------



## Cookie_victoria (May 12, 2016)

The article is six pages long - sorry, that's a bit too much to translate right now.

The article talks about different aspects of dp/dr. For example about the fact that depersonalisation may originally be a self-protection mechanism of the brain in threatening situations in which you feel stuck (e.g. emotional abuse or the like). The article also presents the different areas of the brain which are involved in producing the different symptoms of dp/dr, as well as the abnormal reactions of the nervous system. Of course it also mentions the different treatment options.

While of course the article doesn't contain any groundbraking news (if there were any groundbreaking news about dpd, I think we'd all know about it already) I think it really explains the disease in a way that makes it easier to comprehend. I gave it to my parents to read and they found it very helpful.

Anyway, maybe TDX will be able to tell you more about it.


----------

